# portuguese style knitters



## cybercat (Mar 29, 2005)

Who all knits this style?

I used to knit American but recently changed to Portuguese as it is so much easier for me. I can not knit continetal sine tension with left hand is and issue. But Portuguese takes care of this since tension is done in right hand.

I just bought both of Andrea Wongs dvds on this style. Very well done explains most everything you an do with this style.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is a video that shows it.

[YOUTUBE]gzfYS9_t27k[/YOUTUBE]

I remember trying this method when I first started knitting.
I found my stitches to be much looser from all the maneuvering of the loops.
She says it takes "less hand movement", but I dont think so.
I have to disagree. 

Now that I have figured out how to hold my yarn in the back 
while I purl continental using my thumb to tension the yarn over the needle
I dont see myself changing methods again.
It is a scooping/picking method that works for me. :shrug:
I am lefthanded though so using that hand for tension is easiest for me. 

Everyone is different though!
Glad you found something that works for you. 
It is cool to see the different ways people have of accomplishing the same exact stitches.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I knit almost exactly like this.

[YOUTUBE]OyKgQ3EKdSY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

GAM, I knit exactly like you must. But with even less movement than the video(post 3).


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for the vids!!


----------



## cybercat (Mar 29, 2005)

I found a Portuguese knitting pin maker in Potugule. Here is the link. I just order one in silver to the total of $5 with shipping.

http://retrosaria.rosapomar.com/col...-de-peito-para-tricot-portuguese-knitting-pin


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I think I knit like GAM too! I have a goal right now, to become the new world's fastest knitter. I currently can only knit a little over half as fast as she can, though. lol!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I just bought two pins for $7.95 US, including shipping. Thanks for the link!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh wow. I've got to try that method in the video in post #2. That looks really easy!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

I just tried that way of knitting and LOVE IT! It works good for me. I'm so happy  I didn't have a pin so I just wrapped it around my neck. Probably will work even better with that pin.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't knit that way, but my husband is Portuguese.  Actually, I have, (well, had, gave it to dd) a blanket that was woven in Portugal for dh's grandmother when she was born, says 1903. It is bright yellow, green and pink...
great knitting videos!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I have NEVER heard of such a thing !! REALLY, around your neck ??? 

I ordered a pin, I need to try this !!!!


----------

